# Adidas Adicross III shoes



## BTatHome (Nov 8, 2014)

I have some of the Adicross II shoes which I think are awesome, and very very cheap now. So when these updated ones came around I drooled for quite a bit but couldn't commit to picking them up as the cost difference just didn't seem to be right. Now however the prices have dropped again (new version out soon) and I managed to pick some up at less than half the original RRP. Result is "another pair of shoes" as the wife says, and this time a brown pair 

Adidas sizing for me is a 9.5 wide, or a standard 10, both of which fit fine on this model as well as other varieties that I have.

One of major factors for me is that the shoes are good looking enough for wear before and after a round without actually looking out of place. Anybody that wears Adidas trainers will feel at home in these, the styling and comfort levels means wearing all day is not an issue.

On the course the grip is still up to the job of providing sufficient grip to have no worries during a normal round. I've worn them in early morning dew, during a rainfall and rock hard under foot with no slip ups. Their waterproofness has been proven during these rounds, whilst I wouldn't think they are good enough for one of our autumnal downfalls I would say that normal short rainfall shouldn't present many issues.

There are once again a multitude of different colours that can be purchased and I doubt anybody can't find a pair that they find appealing. I would definitely recommend them, particularly as you can get them for a snip now.


----------



## M1ke (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had a pair of adicross for most of the season and I have slipped when transferring the weight mid swing about 4 times. That being said 4 times in approx 1500 shots is not too bad and certainly wouldn't put me off wearing them. Older folk should be aware though as it can give quite the jolt.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 25, 2014)

I find adidas shoes very tight.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I find adidas shoes very tight.
		
Click to expand...

So do I - and, I believe, many other folk do too!

I'm a 9 in every brand except Adidas, where I wear a 9.5 (still tight) or 10. 

For some reason, I can squeeze into 8.5 (apart from Adidas) or stretch into 9.5 for Golf shoes, something I can't do for other sports - or general - footwear!


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 25, 2014)

Isn't this why pretty much all manufacturers have wide fittings available, because people have different sized feet?


----------

